
Dell returns to public stock market after years as private company - walterbell
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/28/18159305/dell-stock-market-return-public-nyse
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18947242](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18947242).

